# Karcher Pressure washer hose.



## Pallet Pete (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I purchased a Karcher pressure washer a few months ago and it already broke on me ! every time I screw the washer hose to the outlet it blows off and tries to fly away from me. Do any of you have issues with this and how did you fix it ? There customer service is non existent I have tried to call over and over and over and over and well you get the picture .

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## festerw (Sep 4, 2012)

Any industrial supplier that makes hoses should be able to repair it for you.  They should also be able to make you a new hose if it is needed.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 5, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Well I purchased a Karcher pressure washer a few months ago and it already broke on me ! every time I screw the washer hose to the outlet it blows off and tries to fly away from me. Do any of you have issues with this and how did you fix it ? There customer service is non existent I have tried to call over and over and over and over and well you get the picture .
> 
> Thanks
> Pete


 
Are the threads on the pressure washer damaged or are the threads on the hose damaged? Did you have some pictures?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 5, 2012)

i had one of the karcher electric PW's a few years back i may still have the hose for it, i'll check when i get an opportunity.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 5, 2012)

place a few wraps of painters tape on the threads and tighten with a pair of pliers...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 5, 2012)

TMonster I do not have a picture right now but I will get one up tomorrow night if I can. It looks like the hose end is stripped out.

Mike thanks for looking I would appreciate it. 

Woodsman23 Thats a great idea ! Thanks

Thanks again guys 
Pete


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 5, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> TMonster I do not have a picture right now but I will get one up tomorrow night if I can. It looks like the hose end is stripped out.
> 
> Mike thanks for looking I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 I borrowed my mom in laws a few times and had the same issue....as soon as I turned on the water half way the damn hose popped off. Didn;t have duct tape on hand, but the pair of vice grips worked wonders.....my mom in law asked "How did you get the hose to stay on" and then I showed her the vice grips on the pressure washer....that was about 4 years ago and the vice grips are still in place......fix in the yankee way


----------



## heat seeker (Sep 5, 2012)

Repairclinic.com has parts for Karcher washers, if you decide to go with a new hose. I just got a power switch for mine, and it was the factory part.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2012)

Have one of these in the garage somebody gave me for free.  Need a new hose and gun for it tho.


----------



## heat seeker (Sep 8, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> Repairclinic.com has parts for Karcher washers, if you decide to go with a new hose. I just got a power switch for mine, and it was the factory part.


 

Wouldn't you know it - I drop $30 on a switch, and now the motor is acting up. One brush is sparking and arcing like crazy, and smelling burnt. The commutator is burned about ½ way around. I have cleaned it and the brushes and will see what happens. There is plenty of brush left, and seemingly enough tension. Well, if it dies, it owes me nothing, I've had it about 15 years or more and used it plenty.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 9, 2012)

daveswoodhauler said:


> I borrowed my mom in laws a few times and had the same issue....as soon as I turned on the water half way the damn hose popped off. Didn;t have duct tape on hand, but the pair of vice grips worked wonders.....my mom in law asked "How did you get the hose to stay on" and then I showed her the vice grips on the pressure washer....that was about 4 years ago and the vice grips are still in place......fix in the yankee way


 
Dave you saved the day ! That vice grip idea is worthy of a pat on the back it worked fantastic.


Thanks 
Pete


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 11, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Dave you saved the day ! That vice grip idea is worthy of a pat on the back it worked fantastic.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Pete


 Glad to hear all worked out ok Pete.


----------



## Rick18707 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gents:  I've had the same problem - pressure hose pops off after about 30 seconds no matter how tightly I attach it.  I tried the painters tape and the vice grips - improved to popping off after about a minute.  I then decided it had to be the threads on the coupling. I took apart the coupling (plastic of course) and sure enough the first several rows of threads were just about gone.  Cheap plastic parts from China. Why they didn't spend a couple bucks more and put brass fittings in I'll never know. Maybe its so we can all spend lots of money buying replacement parts. Now the decision is whether to spend $80 buying a new hose or just buy a whole new unit.


----------



## 343amc (Jul 28, 2013)

I had one of those units. I got so fed up with it that I dragged it down to the end of the driveway and put a sign on it that said 'free'. It was gone in an hour. 

I had the hose problem as mentioned, then the switch failed where it would turn on as soon as it was plugged in, and finally it just refused to turn on at all. I think I used it twice before the problems started. 

I borrowed a nice gas one from my father in law. Case of beer and its mine as long as I need it.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 28, 2013)

343amc said:


> I had the hose problem as mentioned, then the switch failed where it would turn on as soon as it was plugged in,


 
That's exactly what mine started doing. 




Rick18707 said:


> Now the decision is whether to spend $80 buying a new hose or just buy a whole new unit.


http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Karcher-2.642-708.0/p8615.html

You tell me.


----------

